# Help - GX24 "Error2 Wrong No.S"



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

If someone could kindly help in regards to an error message that I am getting while trying to cut with my Roland GX 24.

The error message that I am getting is:

"Error2: Wrong No.S"

Symptoms - during a cut, the cutter makes random cut paths and upon start up before even telling the cutter to make a cut, it starts to cut on its own! It is going crazy.

If someone could lend a hand here, it would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Which software are you using?


----------



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am using Adobe Illustrator


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

The first thing I would suggest is to re-download the GX-24 cutter from Roland's website (www.rolanddga.com). If that doesn't help, you'll probably need to contact Roland's tech support (888-273-8895) . Good luck!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was getting those kind of problems - it tended to be another program trying to write to the cutter. The communication is not understood so you get garbage - it stays in the queue and then you turn the machine on and it goes. Check other programs and check the queue from windows. Make sure the GX is not your default printer and that should work for you. Sometime is AI and Corel it saves the last printer used and when you do other documents and go to print the job is sent to the cutter which is not on - no problem until you do turn it on and you get what you got. Check that and reload your software establish new connections.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

agree with the above.

also when troubleshooting problems try and remember what is different now then when everything was working fine. did you install new software, drivers etc.?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope you got it working if not, how is it connected to the computer Serial or USB? If you have it connected Serial you will need to check the settings or change it to USB and see if that helps. Also make sure you print queue is clear when you start.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I know this is a very old post but my RolandGX24 just started up with the same error message and going Berserk . Checked print jobs waiting that was clear . I am running a long USB lead and had loaded some Macros for Coreldrawx X6 this morning . The solution was I removed the USB plug from the computer and moved it into another port and she is back and working great . I am lucky easy fix for me


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

bern said:


> I know this is a very old post but my RolandGX24 just started up with the same error message and going Berserk . Checked print jobs waiting that was clear . I am running a long USB lead and had loaded some Macros for Coreldrawx X6 this morning . The solution was I removed the USB plug from the computer and moved it into another port and she is back and working great . I am lucky easy fix for me


yep, although usb is great sometimes if can get a little kinky. for instance i have a G5 connected to my 50 in. tv in the living room using a wireless mouse which has that little usb adapter for it plugged in the front of the computer. well everytime i boot it up i have to remove the usb plug and reinsert for the mouse to work.

so when it comes to peripherals connected to my work computers i always go staright to the connections and reboot and reinsert and hope that that's the problem. 99% of the time it is unless you have installed something new that could be conflicting with your drivers.


----------

